# Personal Stupidity or non-updated web-site???



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

CarID's website sucks and is as generic as it gets, thats just my .05 cents. lol It just irks me when people say my .02 cents so I will use .05


----------



## ty367 (Mar 16, 2011)

I went go a shop earlier in the year and if i recall correctly he mentioned that msr was coming out with rims that will fit the 5x105. Fairly certain they looked like that too.

...not sure if 1/20 of a cent is much better....


----------



## feh (May 29, 2011)

There's more to fitment than just bolt circle width. 

I can't speak to these particular wheels or the web site you mentioned, but backspacing needs to be within a certain range. Tire choice may matter as well.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

feh said:


> There's more to fitment than just bolt circle width.
> 
> I can't speak to these particular wheels or the web site you mentioned, but backspacing needs to be within a certain range. Tire choice may matter as well.


Had a feeling this might have been the case. What other info do i need to be aware of?


----------



## feh (May 29, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> Had a feeling this might have been the case. What other info do i need to be aware of?


This page has a good section on fitment considerations:

https://www.rsracing.com/tech-wheel.html

More pages regarding general wheel attributes:

Wheel sizing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Wheel Fitment Guide


----------

